# Who's going diving this weekend?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Just wonderng. We'll probably play with our side-scan sonar in the bay.

Whack 'um


www.sea-space.com


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Posted some side-scan images here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-set-1-a-81634/


Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------

